# Which plant bulbs are the best to buy?



## davercomeau (Feb 21, 2008)

I bought some bulbs a week ago but I don't think that they are going to take. I followed the directions on the back of the package and have the right conditions (Flourite substrate, 260 W of 6700, CO2 injections). Does anyone have any recommendations or suggestions on bulbs?


----------



## MiSo (May 3, 2005)

i found that bulbs from walmart (aponogetons and lillies) are easy to grow. 
i had much success when the bulbs were not disturbed. ie... no fish/strong current kicking them around. not all bulbs will sprout, although most of them should.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

It also often takes longer than a week


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

I'd suggest buying bulb plants that already have something growing if you can. Otherwise, just buy other plants and skip the bulbs. It usually takes longer than a week, but sometimes they don't take.


----------



## davercomeau (Feb 21, 2008)

I guess it is just easier to buy a plant, but I kinda of like watching the bulbs grow. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Plecostomus (Jul 31, 2006)

Some types of snails just love to eat sprouting bulbs, gotta watch out for that.


----------

